# Fictional Self Portrait!



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 25, 2015)

Think I fixed those links...Haha.

I haven't been drawing lately, so I committed an afternoon to drawing my own imaginary existance, where my hair can be as long as I like and my accessories and limbs all deliciously metallic! 

So this is the first drawing I'm posting that I've worked on for more than an hour or so, so this is a good example of something I've spent time on, and it shows my own drawing style quite well. There you are!

View attachment 7735



Say what? You want to know what's in my cane and on my shoulder? Oh, fine. She's an ice fairy that crossed me, so I punished her. Her name is Fredricka! I call her Freddie. Being compressed in the staff gives me access to her ice magic.

The stuffed thing on my shoulder is Wilburr. A familiar doll of my own creation. He eats nightmares much like a dreamcatcher...

The eye was from a dragon, who's consciousness I bound to the orb! He serves me as well as a magical ward, so the staff is quite handy and functional! 

Here's a close up

View attachment 7736


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 25, 2015)

I can't see the attachments Crowley


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 25, 2015)

Delightful and insightful - You're a Crowley in wonderland.... 

my warmest
bob


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome! Now I can see them. These are really great ^_^

You got a lot of detail going on in that first picture. The lines are really clean for only working on it for an hour!

It's gunna be exciting to see what you can do as a long term project. Very nice!


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 25, 2015)

An hour? 

I know a guy who does pencil sketches for a hobby, and in an hour he can barely figure out which end of the drawing will be the top! You work quickly and accurately, and produce excellent work!


----------

